

The Life of Joseph Stalin's Daughter - lermontov
http://www.macleans.ca/culture/books/the-sad-strange-life-of-a-tyrants-daughter/

======
jacquesm
Not quite Stalin's daughter, but Putin's daughter has a dutch s.o. and lived
in NL, I'm less than proud of how she was treated here before she moved back
to Moscow, somehow people thought that she's a way to get back at Putin for
MH17 (which is commonly believed to have been downed by Russian troops
stationed in East-Ukraine, all the proof seems to confirm that to date even
though Russia is still in full-on denial about it).

Being the daughter or son of a person like that has to be very hard, you can't
really escape your heritage even if you personally have done nothing wrong.

Of course Putin (for now) doesn't hold a candle to Stalin.

~~~
leaveyou
Slightly OT: By chance I read the news about MH17 in the very first minutes of
its disappearance from the radar and minutes later I saw news about Strelkov's
tweeter account publishing several tweets about a downed "Ukrainian plane" and
pictures with smoke in Torez area, tweets which later disappeared completely.
I translated with translate.google the tweets just to make sure they matched
what the news said and I even saved a screen capture somewhere because I knew
the things will get muddled later. This made me have very little doubt that
MH17 was shot down by the rebels.

~~~
huhtenberg
Mind sharing the screenshot?

~~~
cousin_it
It's easily found by Googling for images with the keyword "птичкопад".

~~~
huhtenberg
That's not a tweet though.

------
mc32
Tangential, but one of his granddaughters lives in Portland OR. [1] Living an
interesting life. Looks like she has adapted pretty well to local life.

[1][http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/International/La-petite-
fille...](http://www.parismatch.com/Actu/International/La-petite-fille-de-
Staline-est-une-femme-libre-160318)

~~~
scentedmeat
She's mentioned in the article.

------
abcd_f
Also tangentially related - both his sons fought in the front lines of WW2.

One of them, Yakov, was captured by Germans and later they offered for to
trade him for Paulus, who was a German field marshal and one of the principle
commanders in the Battle of Stalingrad. Stalin refused the trade.

~~~
jkot
It is a question if soviets would treat him better than nazis. All 'deserters'
were automatically traitors and his wife went to jail because he was captured.

~~~
M8
It's not like there was a reason:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brandenburgers](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brandenburgers)

